# Mulberry Tree



## Bigdog (Sep 20, 2003)

I have 2 mulberry trees One produces fruit the other has never had any. Would one be a male and one a female? or why would one not produce?

Thanks Bigdog


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Yes, mulberry trees may be either male or female. Always wondered about that myself years ago when there was a cluster of 3 but only 2 produced berries. Cut 2 down and left one of those which had berries. Ever since, perhaps a third of the former production off that tree.

Martin


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

There are also fruitless mulberry trees.


----------



## SDjulieinSC (Aug 8, 2005)

We had a GIANT non fruit bearing one in our yard in San Diego. Loved that tree. Wish I could plant one at my home in South Carolina but was told it would not do well here. Dang.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

My dad has one in his yard and it has never produced until this year (this is a mature tree). This was the first time I even remember it blooming. Most of the blooms were knocked off during a hailstorm, but we did have a small amount of fruit on it this year.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

We have 6 mulberry trees on our property, all of them bear. 2 bear white mulberries, those are as sweet as honey. I have yet to get enough berries for a pie( my daughter picks and wants me to bake a pie), but with my 6 and 12 yr old helping and her eating them too, I don't think I'll be making a pie lol
There must be a male somewhere around lol


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

mom in oklahoma said:


> We have 6 mulberry trees on our property, all of them bear. 2 bear white mulberries, those are as sweet as honey. I have yet to get enough berries for a pie( my daughter picks and wants me to bake a pie), but with my 6 and 12 yr old helping and her eating them too, I don't think I'll be making a pie lol
> There must be a male somewhere around lol


Hmmm...how odd. Our white berries taste bland and the purple ones are very sweet!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a young tree in my yard. Last year was the first time it had any berries and it was loaded. This year it has even more. The cedar waxwings are just about the only thing that eats them. The bluebirds will get one every once in a while for their babies.
The rest just fall on the ground and rot.
This year I had a lot of red ones fall off the tree.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

In some places people plant a mulberry tree or two on purpose where it will offer shade and also drop the fruit in the chicken yard. Chickens get the berries and a load of insects that are attracted to them too.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

We have 5-6 on the property that I've seen. 4 have fruit. I noticed one of the trees had ripe berries on them yesterday so the kids and I pigged out on the low branches we could reach. Hubby needs to go and weed whack around the bottom and cut out the junk shrubs we we can get to the rest of the tree


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mulberries make a nice syrup , tastes almost grapey, people love it on pancakes and on ice cream.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I love mulberries! Unfortunately they are not legal ? in Tucson. Apparently some are allergic to them. Fortunately I found some seed and am planting them anyway!


----------

